# Is Gold the right choice?



## highgoals (9 August 2011)

This was interesting reading about gold at the moment.

"In the midst of recent share market turmoil, it seems more and more people are turning to the glimmer of gold.

The price of gold has increased by 500 percent in the past ten years, and experts say its the comfort of putting their money into something tangible that has seen a sharp spike in its demand......"

http://www.howto-tradestocks.com/is-gold-the-right-choice/#comment-153

Gold is an oldie, but goodie, but The Daily Reckoning thinks differently.


----------



## explod (9 August 2011)

highgoals said:


> This was interesting reading about gold at the moment.
> 
> "In the midst of recent share market turmoil, it seems more and more people are turning to the glimmer of gold.
> 
> ...




Because there are no fees or money to take from you if you invest in gold.

The banks and fiancial industry detest gold.

In our two major Victorian daily papers business sections there was not a mention of gold yet overnight it was hitting all time highs in all currencies.

Banks cant get interest out of you and financial advisers cannot pick up any trailing fees.  Not hard to figure.  And of course a rising gold price says that the value of money is in trouble.


----------



## explod (9 August 2011)

Should prpbably be pasted over to the gold thread.  Have a read of that other thread highgoals, your answers will be found there.  Called "The gold price where is it heading"  put it into the search function at the top of the ASF page and it will come straight up.


----------



## So_Cynical (9 August 2011)

Gold was the right choice in 2006/7 and 8 now i feel its a little late in the game.

i sold out of TRY _ Troy resources today, 3 parcels.


Parcel 1 Purchased in 2007 ~ profit 63.80%  
Parcel 2 Purchased in 2008 ~ profit 368.97%%  
Parcel 3 Purchased in 2009 ~ profit 102.84%


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (9 August 2011)

I agree with the above... Gold while is safe when this type of scenario is going on seems really really high... personally I believe oil is a bit underdone at the moment and maybe going long on oil shortly would be a good thing... this is obviously tied closely with the US. However, OPEC has a way to keep oil high too so that's a plus.


----------



## Dowdy (9 August 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> Gold was the right choice in 2006/7 and 8 now i feel its a little late in the game.
> 
> i sold out of TRY _ Troy resources today, 3 parcels.
> 
> ...




Wouldn't say it's late in the game. When it correct, you should buy some. 

I've heard from several commentators that the DOW/Gold ratio will reach 1:1 or 1:2 (ie. 1 or 2 ounces of gold will be worth the value of the DOW)

Silver is a better play IMO


----------



## Starcraftmazter (9 August 2011)

Wouldn't it all depend on what your goals are?

I see gold running way higher against the USD, way way way higher. Doesn't necessarily mean it will do so against other currencies.

And then of course there is the group of people who buy gold for the eventual collapse of current fiat currency.


----------



## Bullion Money (12 August 2011)

Gold has been the wrong choice for the last 10 years and look whats its done...

No doubt it will pull back shortly and when it does it will be a good time as ever to be on board. 

I cant see the economic problems facing the world going away for the next few years, and if gold is considered a safe heaven then surely it will keep up with this uptrend?


----------



## highgoals (12 August 2011)

I'll stick to more affordable silver!!


----------



## highgoals (18 August 2011)

Speaking of silver... ever heard of Macquarie Mint? Selling silver coins. I don't think they are 999, though.


----------



## Billyb (18 August 2011)

Bullion Money said:


> Gold has been the wrong choice for the last 10 years and look whats its done...
> 
> No doubt it will pull back shortly and when it does it will be a good time as ever to be on board.
> 
> I cant see the economic problems facing the world going away for the next few years, and if gold is considered a safe heaven then surely it will keep up with this uptrend?




Right on IMO. Long term gold will do well so long as investors have the mentality that it's a safeheaven from all the crap that's going on in the financial world right now.


----------



## drillinto (28 August 2011)

Gold is not the only right choice

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/golds-not-the-only-safe-haven-commodity-2011-08-19


----------



## Starcraftmazter (28 August 2011)

drillinto said:


> Gold is not the only right choice
> 
> http://www.marketwatch.com/story/golds-not-the-only-safe-haven-commodity-2011-08-19




The thing is, gold is very different from other commodities like oil. Any commodity which is used as industrial input owns it's price to economic activity, so in uncertain economic times, it's not the best investment.


----------



## Joules MM1 (3 May 2012)

barrick gold hikes dividend 33%

http://business.financialpost.com/2...-boost/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## skcots (4 May 2012)

highgoals said:


> Speaking of silver... ever heard of Macquarie Mint? Selling silver coins. I don't think they are 999, though.




I got some junk mail from them .333 I believe. Did not talk much about the content or weight just how collectable they are. Stick with perth mint, ABC or similar.


----------



## reggiedunbar (4 May 2012)

Macquarie Mint deals in numismatics. Although they have some .999 products, those are more expensive than regular bullion.


----------



## obdcodes (4 July 2012)

IMHO, Gold is consider safe. It is used to hedge against currency. In the future, gold will continue to go up. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Joules MM1 (5 July 2012)

*Hold Holdings in ETPs Gain to Record as Demand Advances*
By Glenys Sim and Debarati Roy - Jul 4, 2012 5:57 PM ET


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...n-etps-gain-to-record-as-demand-advances.html

excerpt



> Gold holdings in exchange-traded products expanded to a record on increased speculation that central banks around the world will take more steps to boost their economies as growth falters.
> 
> Assets rose 4.6 metric tons to 2,412.42 tons yesterday, taking gains this year to 2.4 percent, data tracked by Bloomberg shows. The previous peak was 2,410.2 tons on March 13. Holdings have risen every year since at least 2004.


----------



## ashishtrifid (4 December 2012)

MCX GOLD last week showed downward movement after made new life time high as dollar weaken against rupee now it is around its crucial support of 31400 if it gives closing below this then next support is seen around 31100. On higher side 31800 is seen as strong resistance for it only above this strength is expected.


----------



## drillinto (24 April 2013)

Forum Commodities(23 April at 4.00 pm)
The top 10 threads:
On gold and silver: 5 threads
Copper: 1
Iron: 1
Other: 3


----------

